
How we improved our product development process with Trello (Gantt chart free) - mikegioia
https://medium.com/@_andymac/how-we-started-building-the-right-stuff-faster-at-teachboost-36b35d07dc29
======
rvinod
Great article on the development process and balancing internal and external
forces!

------
twzayan
great read! I've had to manage the company Trello board in the past and it
gets overwhelming

